# Apple Boxing day sale



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

*Does Apple have a Boxing day sale?*

in line with this sale day this week, does anyone know if Apple ever has Boxing day or Boxing week sales?

I might be in NYC over the holidays, back to SoHo we shall go!


----------



## harzack86 (Jan 30, 2005)

Check here...

http://www.ehmac.ca/showthread.php?t=33773



[edit] oops, I've been too fast, you're already on December 26th!!! That's way too far away for me, I don't yet realize that Friday is in 2 days from now lol!


----------



## candykoala_44 (May 28, 2005)

I'm not 100% sure - but I think Boxing Day Sales are a Canadian thing. The U.S. Market traditionally have their 'Big Sales' on the day after the U.S. Thanksgiving or Black Friday.

Apple Canada is participating in a One Day Sale on November 25th - but I would be surprised if they also participated in Boxing Day Sales.


----------



## UnleashedLive (Aug 9, 2004)

The US has Boxing Day as well.

hmmmm.....I wonder if I'll be waiting in the Futureshop line a 5am this year, I've done it the past 2 years


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

The have After-XMas sales in the US but 90% of Americans have never heard of "Boxing Day"; the ones that have (Detroit and Buffalo residents, for example) think it originated with something vaguely to do with sport, not returning gifts, and certainly it's not a paid holiday by law there.

Boxing Day is originally a British tradition that we've adopted here. Look to see it in Commonwealth countries.


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

So there is no after Christmas sales in the US? that seems odd...


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

kevs~just kevs said:


> So there is no after Christmas sales in the US? that seems odd...


Read again...



> The have After-XMas sales in the US but 90% of Americans have never heard of "Boxing Day";


Boxing Day sales in Canada are just an excuse for Future Shop to raise their prices on Christmas Eve and then "lower" them on the 26th.

Profit margins are so seemingly low (and/or retailers increasingly greedy) that there's never any good savings passed on to the consumer anymore.


----------

